# Sublimation printer or White Toner laser - decisions decisions



## klindstedt (Feb 24, 2016)

My wife and I are in a position to add a piece of equipment to our business. We currently have a heat press and a vinyl cutter and occasionally outsource screen-printed transfers.

We are looking at either a Sawgrass SG-800 sublimation printer, or one of the OKI Data white toner printers to allow us to make weedless full color transfers. I realize these are drastically different printers for different purposes, but can anyone tell me why I should buy one over the other? I like the idea of sublimation ink becoming part of the garment or substrate and never washing out. And... that is what I am concerned about with the other process. How many washings can those transfers withstand? The sublimation printer also opens up a lot of other possibilities with mugs, etc...

Thanks!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Kevin. I think that you will find that sublimation printing opens up a world of products that you can offer, and at very high profits.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

klindstedt said:


> My wife and I are in a position to add a piece of equipment to our business. We currently have a heat press and a vinyl cutter and occasionally outsource screen-printed transfers.
> 
> We are looking at either a Sawgrass SG-800 sublimation printer, or one of the Brother white toner printers to allow us to make weedless full color transfers. I realize these are drastically different printers for different purposes, but can anyone tell me why I should buy one over the other? I like the idea of sublimation ink becoming part of the garment or substrate and never washing out. And... that is what I am concerned about with the other process. How many washings can those transfers withstand? The sublimation printer also opens up a lot of other possibilities with mugs, etc...
> 
> Thanks!


Where did you see a Brother printer with white toner? Am I missing something?


----------



## klindstedt (Feb 24, 2016)

Lnfortun said:


> Where did you see a Brother printer with white toner? Am I missing something?


Oops... I misspoke. An Oki Data. When I typed that I had just picked up a printout from the Brother printer and had brother on the mind.  

I just fixed the original post.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe you're looking at two entirely different product lines when considering the OKI 7 or 9 series and the sublimation printer. What is the nature of your business? Primarily shirts? If so, the OKI is your answer since, with sublimation, you're limited to "only" polyester shirts and "only" white or light pastels. 

If you're looking at awards, plaques, mugs, etc., then sublimation.

They almost have nothing to do directly with one another?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Agree Joe, Kevin You'll have to look at your target customers, large companies and you'll be looking at garments with some accessories so White laser would be the way to go but souvenir and fast production Sublimation is the process for you.


----------

